# JD 466 square baler



## boilerhay (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got a line on a 466 square baler that looks to be in good shape and is very reasonably priced. Based on what I've seen on the web, there aren't a lot of this series baler out there. Does anyone out there have one of these or one similar? I need to know what to look for in a used baler of this type. Thanks.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

JOHN DEERE 466, Used JOHN DEERE 466, JOHN DEERE 466 For Sale At TractorHouse.com

dont know where you would find parts , but there are alot of old small sqaure balers of all typer all around ,


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

With the 466 being a 16"x18" baler instead of a 14"x16", you would have to take that into account. Those bigger bales don't sell as well here as the smaller bales do and when you do sell them you need to try to sell by the ton, which is also hard to do when you are dealing with the Horsey Girls. Odd size balers are okay when you are just baling for yourself, not so good when trying to sell hay.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I got a JD 467 and it bales fine. The 466 is older and I am not sure about parts availability on it. sedurbin is right though it is a 16x18 baler. It will eat hay faster than a 14x18 and is eraser to stack but the bales are heavier and not as easy to sell for some markets or customers.


----------



## boilerhay (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I didn't realize the difference in bale size, and since most of the hay I make is for small horse customers they may not like the bigger bales.


----------

